# Welcome for Christmas, MOOCH!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mooch arrived home yesterday afternoon, after being collected from his rescuers, Kerry and Heidi. 










They are wonderful people who have rescued many animals, Heidi said they just seem to show up at their house and I think that's no accident. This year in addition to rescuing Mooch for the third time, they raised and released a newborn sparrow whose nest had fallen from a tree, and a late season baby black squirrel. I believe that family has found a calling.

Mooch's story is really amazing so I wanted to get the details straight before retelling... Heidi spotted him in the road in front of her house several years ago, hobbling on one leg, and snatched him out of traffic. That time, he had an injured (broken?) leg which has mended and healed. Since he is banded, she was able to make some initial contact with his original owner who apparently expressed little interest in seeing the bird returned, and so eventually he was released from their backyard. They had been housing him in a carrier inside a child's playhouse which must have seemed like a grand loft to him and he stayed in their yard as a home base, but remained at large in the neighborhood. 

Mooch's second rescue happened in the same location, but this time he was being attacked by a cat. Once again they brought him inside and tended to his wounds and he recovered so eventually he was released outside again.

Then in late November a neighbor came screaming that their bird was being killed by hawk. They found Mooch pinned against the wall of a house two doors down by a large hawk, his face and head covered in blood. They later found a horrible wound under his right wing, where his flesh was shredded and internal tissues exposed. They managed to successfully treated even those wounds, although he is heavily scarred beneath his wing with obvious tissue loss, and we are not sure how well he can fly. (I really want to post a pic of that area if I can coordinate holding him and the camera!) He's been indoors in their care ever since, and understandably, they were reluctant to release him outside again. They have very limited space in their home and a cat who is very interested in the bird, so made the decision to try and place him with someone else.

And that's how he ended up with us. He'll only have limited freedom here, but as he seems accident (or bad luck) prone maybe that's the best thing for him! I am not sure how he managed to survive his hawk encounter, but he's a big bird, he is wearing a size 10 '03 NPA band. I am not sure what type of pigeon he is, but he's easily going to be the largest in the flock here, weighing in at a whopping 484g. (Anyone know which breeds wear a 10?)

As to personality, he is quiet and easily handled. He just sort of melts against your chest when you hold him and seems quite content to lie there and be petted. He spent yesterday evening in that position with me and two small dogs, in front of the TV. He seems robustly healthy despite his history of trauma, and I'm only planning on a short 2-week quarantine here since he's been indoors for 4 weeks already. I took one picture of him last night in his new quarters (a large dog crate!) but I will put up more later, especially if I can get one of his injury site, and once he's moved to the loft where it will be fun to see him dwarfing the other birds. I just hope he is as gentle around them as he is with people!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a story!!!. This bird is a miracle he is still alive.
He is a handsome one too. I must agree the outdoors is not a safe place for him and after all he went through it's time to retire. I am glad he found such a wonderful place to spend the rest of his life.
Thanks for the pic and for sharing his story with us.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, that's QUITE the Christmas story. I vaguely (I think) remember something about a bird that was turned into 911 PA a good while back and the people were keeping it in some sort of play/doll house outside? I don't remember exactly what happened with the bird and don't know if it was one of my cases or someone elses. Can you either post the band info here or send it to me in a PM. I'd be very curious to see if it truly is a 911 bird that has shown back up after all this time. Don't worry.........we're not going to try locating the owner. Seems that's a lost cause now and I'm SURE that this guy/gal is going to be very happy there with you. I'm just curious, that's all. 

As far as the size band, here are the breeds that are supposed to be banded with that size.
*American Show Racers, Bagdads, Carriers, Dragoons, English Pouters, Florentines, Genuine Homers, German Croppers, Hungarians, Old English Show Homers, Oriental Frills, Scandaroons, Utility Carneau & Kings*

I would guess that this bird is a King, BUT, people don't always band with the correct bands, so I guess someone else will be along to tell you for sure. 
Whatever breed, he's VERY pretty and VERY lucky........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mooch is a gorgeous bird and so very lucky to have survived three traumatic events in his short life. I'm so happy he will now have a forever home with you. I know his former caretakers will miss seeing him around.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, that bird has had some challenges. I don't know how many lives pigeon has but it is the right time to bring him into safety. Despite his ordeals Mooch looks beautiful!

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Mooch mau want to be a house pigeon. 
You have him set up nicely, with a neighborhood view and lots of reading material.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your addition. Mooch looks like quite the lover.  He is certainly a lucky bird!!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> I think Mooch mau want to be a house pigeon.
> You have him set up nicely, with a neighborhood view and lots of reading material.


Yes and as you can see, we shared a bottle of wine last night (hic) NOT! I spruced up his cage today with a lovely brick.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking Mooch in. Heidi did tell me some of the story about him and he had nothing but bad luck poor Mooch. I know one thing his luck has finally changed thanks to you and I'm sending you a big hug over the internet for changing his luck. You are his Guardian Angel.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's a lovely bird!

Here's hoping for nothing but the best for him from now on.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm hoping Mooch hasbetter days ahead, and his bad luck has come to an end!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

